# moving to berlin #2



## marla

hi everybody.. i m gonna move to berlin in about a year, a year and a half..i m nearly graduated and i heard something about bafog.. on the net just information in German, nor in English neither! does anyone know if it is just for students? tnx


----------



## James3214

Marla, don't know much about 'Bafög' but just a quick look and there is an age limit of 30, but it is available to foreigners. I think you just have to apply with the form on the website.


----------



## marla

great new..tnx indeed..


----------

